# Orange County, CA?



## Jex (Jan 24, 2017)

Any support groups in OC or south LA?


----------



## GD26 (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm in the IE, not exactly OC, but closer than England!


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

im in the OC


----------

